# TalkClassical Symphony



## Huilunsoittaja

Are there enough players here on our forum that we could make a full symphony orchestra? Just for fun, if you play an instrument, add yourself onto this list I'm gonna start, and copy the whole thing to your post. 

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:
Strings:

Winds:
Huilunsoittaja- Flute

Percussion:


----------



## Wicked_one

I can play guitar  and drums a bit...


----------



## Yoshi

The only thing I can play decently is piano.


----------



## World Violist

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:
Strings:
WV- viola!!!

Winds:
Huilunsoittaja- Flute

Percussion:


----------



## Aramis

Novice conductor I am. It's possible that there are some less novice ones here, but since I'm first to sign in I'll sign myself as first conductor, heee :tiphat:

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:
Strings:
WV- viola!!!

Winds:
Huilunsoittaja- Flute

Percussion:

First conductor:
Aramis


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Not me, but perhaps you'll accept a contribution from Hot_townPhilly (my wife) on Trombone.

In fact, she used to play in the South Jersey ensemble now known as 'Symphony in C.':trp:


----------



## Serge

I am not a musician so I could be playing all the silent pieces. Naturally. (Unless it’s a union issue.)


----------



## World Violist

Serge said:


> I am not a musician so I could be playing all the silent pieces. Naturally. (Unless it's a union issue.)


4'33" needs to be on our debut, because 1) it's a running gag and 2) you can have any number of people (whether musicians or not) playing it. How about it?


----------



## superhorn

I used to be a freelance French hornist, but because of my physical disability I'm no longer active. I had a lot of experience performig in many,many different groups.


----------



## Serge

World Violist said:


> 4'33" needs to be on our debut, because 1) it's a running gag and 2) you can have any number of people (whether musicians or not) playing it. How about it?


Sound good! (Awfully quiet though.)


----------



## Toccata

Serge said:


> I am not a musician so I could be playing all the silent pieces. Naturally.


A daunting task. I don't envy you. I trust you will get lots of practice in before you unleash your talents. Do you have any favourite role model performers of silence, or do you simply follow your own style?


----------



## Argus

Bagsy the cowbell.


----------



## bassClef

bassClef - 2nd trombone, though I can only play for 15 minutes before my lips swell up (don't play regularly any more!).


----------



## JSK

Where should I put myself?

Piano, Violin, Viola.


----------



## World Violist

JSK said:


> Where should I put myself?
> 
> Piano, Violin, Viola.


Viola. We need as many as possible to overthrow the violinist masses. Besides, we've already got a pianist as well.


----------



## PicklePepperPiper

Cellist here. Perhaps we should start with chamber or philharmonic orchestra, and work our way from there.

-PPP


----------



## maestro267

I'll join the percussion ranks.


----------



## Serge

Opal said:


> A daunting task. I don't envy you. I trust you will get lots of practice in before you unleash your talents. Do you have any favourite role model performers of silence, or do you simply follow your own style?


Oh believe me, whatever it is that you won't be hearing will be coming straight from the bottom of my heart. As far as the performance anxiety is concerned, I'm thinking - even if I do screw it up, who'll notice?


----------



## World Violist

Serge said:


> Oh believe me, whatever it is that you won't be hearing will be coming straight from the bottom of my heart. As far as the performance anxiety is concerned, I'm thinking - even if I do screw it up, who'll notice?


As Beethoven said, the individual notes don't mean anything as long as it does come straight from the heart. So don't worry; even if you do mess up a few entrances, we won't lynch you. It's the big, silent, picture that matters.


----------



## trillian

i can play flute
though theres already a flutist and im sure i play so much worse.


----------



## Meaghan

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:

Strings:
WV- viola!!!
JSK- violin/viola
PPP- cello

Winds:
Huilunsoittaja- Flute
trillian- Flute
Meaghan- Clarinet
Superhorn- Horn
Hot townPhilly- Trombone
bassClef- Trombone

Percussion:
Argus- cowbell?
maestro267
wicked one

Piano: Jan, JSK

First conductor:
Aramis

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge

edit!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Thanks, Meaghan, for getting it organized again. 

Looks like we need some violins...

Continue!


----------



## Boccherini

I will be the old-long-in-the-tooth, senile, caddish and vulgar critic who throw smelly eggs after every movement of your disasterous performances.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Are there enough players here on our forum that we could make a full symphony orchestra? Just for fun, if you play an instrument, add yourself onto this list I'm gonna start, and copy the whole thing to your post.
> 
> TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:
> Strings:
> 
> Winds:
> Huilunsoittaja- Flute
> 
> Percussion:


On period instruments? If you guys are intending to play early, Baroque and or Classical period music, then you better play on period instruments and styles appropriate to the period. Otherwise, I'm throwing my unfinished pizza at you if you intend to play Handel on metal strung violins and modern wind instruments on the wrong pitch.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aramis said:


> Novice conductor I am. It's possible that there are some less novice ones here, but since I'm first to sign in I'll sign myself as first conductor, heee :tiphat:
> 
> TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:
> Strings:
> WV- viola!!!
> 
> Winds:
> Huilunsoittaja- Flute
> 
> Percussion:
> 
> First conductor:
> Aramis


As for you, Aramis, if you are intending to lead a period instrument band, I hope you better be directing from the harpsichord or the fortepiano (note the word "directing", not "conducting"). It's possible to direct as the concert master premier violin, if you play the violin, as they often did. And you better make sure the instruments are pitched correctly at Baroque or Classical pitch.


----------



## Wicked_one

If we're gonna play Mahler's 7th one day, or Rodrigo's guitar concerto, I can play the guitar... so that you know... not only percussion  even though I wanna hit the timpani since I heard Beethoven's 9th (10 years ago)


----------



## jurianbai

never really a classical player then i will join the party as... a glamour mr TENOR.it's time to impreeessed more ladies.


----------



## Air

Violin? I haven't touched mine for awhile but sure, I'm still capable of sawing away some good tunes.

I'm primarily a pianist though, and if we already have one, I'll just drop by and play a concerti every now or then. :tiphat:


----------



## World Violist

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Thanks, Meaghan, for getting it organized again.
> 
> Looks like we need some violins...
> 
> Continue!


No, we need a bass player... Where's postminimalist when you need him...


----------



## Sid James

Yes, I miss postminimalist's posts.

I'll play the tubular bells because I think they're cool (I have rung hand-bells, is that good enough experience?).

Otherwise, since I like reading (& writing here) about classical music, I can maybe provide the program notes for your concerts...


----------



## Nicola

Shouldn't the title of this thread be "Talk-Classical Symphony Orchestra"?

What's going to happen once all the places are filled?

Is it going on tour?


----------



## Wicked_one

We should write a TalkClassical Symphony or a concerto for every instrument in the orchestra 

Compose a TalkClassical Hymn or a little opera


----------



## Nicola

Wicked_one said:


> We should write a TalkClassical Symphony or a concerto for every instrument in the orchestra
> 
> Compose a TalkClassical Hymn or a little opera


I'm sure it'd do well in the charts. Why can't you enlist some help from the guy who reckons that Mozart's Piano Concerto No 20 sounds better without the piano?

I mean, you've got such a pool of high-powered contributors, why waste it?


----------



## Wicked_one

It's always a new perspective when you turn off an instrument, lol... 

He'll be the guy who can choose what instrument can be turned off.


----------



## maestro267

I have a sizable variety of household objects which could be used as percussion. Hitting a baking tray with a tennis ball makes a great gong sound.


----------



## World Violist

So...

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:

Strings:
Violins- Air, (JSK)
Violas- WV, (JSK)
Celli- PPP
Guitar- WO

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian 
Clarinets- Meaghan
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Hot townPhilly, bassClef

Percussion:
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
maestro267
wicked one

Piano: Jan, (JSK)

First conductor:
Aramis

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who turns instruments off: Wicked One

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


Serge, what do you think of being narrator (for things like Tchaikovsky's Snow Maiden, Peter & the Wolf, etc.)? I get the feeling that your silence isn't going to be needed terribly often.


----------



## Wicked_one

World Violist said:


> So...
> 
> TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:
> 
> Strings:
> Violins- Air, (JSK)
> Violas- WV, (JSK)
> Celli- PPP
> Guitar- WO
> 
> Winds:
> Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian
> Clarinets- Meaghan
> Horns- Superhorn
> Trombones- Hot townPhilly, bassClef
> 
> Percussion:
> Andre
> Argus- cowbell?
> maestro267
> wicked one
> 
> Piano: Jan, (JSK)
> 
> First conductor:
> Aramis
> 
> 2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
> Serge
> 
> Program Notes: Andre
> 
> Guy who turns instruments off: *Wicked One*
> 
> Tour Management: Nicola
> 
> Vulgar Critic: Boccherini
> 
> Serge, what do you think of being narrator (for things like Tchaikovsky's Snow Maiden, Peter & the Wolf, etc.)? I get the feeling that your silence isn't going to be needed terribly often.


NOT ME!!! I have nothing against Mozart's piano in his 20th piano concerto!!! It was some other dude  Mozart wrote a piano concerto, so I have nothing against the piano. Let the piano do his thing.

It was some other guy who didn't like it  BeethoFan or smth like that


----------



## World Violist

Wicked_one said:


> NOT ME!!! I have nothing against Mozart's piano in his 20th piano concerto!!! It was some other dude  Mozart wrote a piano concerto, so I have nothing against the piano. Let the piano do his thing.
> 
> It was some other guy who didn't like it


Oh... sorry about that. I'll fix it. Though I still think we need a guy who turns instruments off, in case some violinists get on their high horses...

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:

Strings:
Violins- Air, (JSK)
Violas- WV, (JSK)
Celli- PPP
Guitar- WO

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian
Clarinets- Meaghan
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Hot townPhilly, bassClef

Percussion:
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
maestro267
wicked one

Piano: Jan, (JSK)

First conductor:
Aramis

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who Turns Instruments Off: <vacant>

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


----------



## Nicola

Wicked_one said:


> NOT ME!!! I have nothing against Mozart's piano in his 20th piano concerto!!! It was some other dude  Mozart wrote a piano concerto, so I have nothing against the piano. Let the piano do his thing.
> 
> It was some other guy who didn't like it  BeethoFan or smth like that


Don't try to wriggle out. Mozart hater!!!


----------



## World Violist

Nicola said:


> Don't try to wriggle out. Mozart hater!!!


Just because one is a Mozart hater doesn't mean one would go to such drastic measures as turning off the piano. Take me, for example. I wouldn't dare go so far as to turn off just the piano part of a Mozart concerto; I'd go for the whole ensemble and piano at the same time.


----------



## Nicola

World Violist said:


> Guy who Turns Instruments Off: <vacant>
> 
> Tour Management: Nicola
> 
> Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


Thanks, I'll get working on it. I have in mind the BBC Proms 2011 for a couple of performances of Beethoven symphonies. Will you guys be sufficiently polished by then?

As for "instrument turner off-er", this could be a key post (no pun intended). We don't want any twits doing this. It's got be someone with real turn-off skills. Any suggestions?


----------



## World Violist

Nicola said:


> Thanks, I'll get working on it. I have in mind the BBC Proms 2011 for a couple of performances of Beethoven symphonies. Will you guys be sufficiently polished by then?
> 
> As for "instrument turner off-er", this could be a key post (no pun intended). We don't want any twits doing this. It's got be someone with real turn-off skills. Any suggestions?


Heck, let's go for Enescu's third. We could do it by Proms '11.

I think that we should ask the guys who run the Proms if they know any virtuoso switch-togglers, so that they'll feel at home when they assume their roles at our victorious Proms debut. There'll be a lot of pressure on the chosen toggler, so we want to reduce stress as much as possible.


----------



## maestro267

Nicola said:


> I have in mind the BBC Proms 2011 for a couple of performances of Beethoven symphonies.


Unless we're doing the Ninth, us percussionists will be on a long holiday next summer...


----------



## jhar26

I would like to audition for the position of Kazoo player in this orchestra of you guys. And my skills on the Vuvuzela might come in handy for those forte's in Bruckner's symphonies!


----------



## maestro267

jhar26 said:


> I would like to audition for the position of Kazoo player in this orchestra of you guys. And my skills as a Vuvuzela player might come in handy for those forte's in Bruckner's symphonies!


Maybe we could have a composer-in-residence, and commission him/her to write a vuvuzela concerto (in B flat, of course).


----------



## jhar26

maestro267 said:


> Maybe we could have a composer-in-residence, and commission him/her to write a vuvuzela concerto (in B flat, of course).


A career as soloist is more than I had hoped for, but even if I would make it to Carnegie Hall where Martha and I would premiere Saariaho's first sonata for Piano and Vuvuzela, I would never forget where I got my start. :tiphat:


----------



## World Violist

jhar26 said:


> A career as soloist is more than I had hoped for, but even if I would make it to Carnegie Hall where Martha and I would premiere Saariaho's first sonata for Piano and Vuvuzela, I would never forget where I got my start. :tiphat:


Just make sure not to blow out your vocal chords.


----------



## Wicked_one

Nicola said:


> Don't try to wriggle out. Mozart hater!!!


Useless post 

I wanna smash something in case we're doing Mahler's 6th  I'm in for big BOOMs as well


----------



## Meaghan

jhar26 said:


> I would like to audition for the position of Kazoo player in this orchestra of you guys. And my skills on the Vuvuzela might come in handy for those forte's in Bruckner's symphonies!


Yes, I think vuvuzela in Bruckner would be fitting; it's a perfectly appropriate substitute for Wagner tubas.


----------



## World Violist

Wicked_one said:


> Useless post
> 
> I wanna smash something in case we're doing Mahler's 6th  I'm in for big BOOMs as well


You're in percussion as it is, so I'll just reserve you for the hammer.:tiphat:

It looks like our orchestra is headed in a distinctly Mahlerian direction, what with guitars and cowbells and hammers... and vulgar critics (not to mention the growing trombone choir!). I think if we debut with Mahler 6 we'll have to find some other performance on which to place 4'33" and allow Serge to showcase his talents; I'm just afraid the symphony might steal the show.

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:

Strings:
Violins- Air, (JSK)
Violas- WV, (JSK)
Celli- PPP
Guitar- WO

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian
Clarinets- Meaghan
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Hot townPhilly, bassClef

Percussion:
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
maestro267
wicked one (Mahler 6 hammer reservation)

Piano: Jan, (JSK)

First conductor:
Aramis

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who turns instruments off: Wicked One

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


----------



## rojo

Erm, I used to play the oboe.. but I'm surely quite rusty by now.


----------



## Rasa

I can play piano and do rehearsals when aramis is too lazy.

I'm under the impression most members just talk classical here...


----------



## Jules141

I am only capable of the triangle. Or failing that the guy who coughs loudly in the middle of performances.


----------



## World Violist

We need more avant-gardists; who else doesn't play instruments?

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:

Strings:
Violins- Air, (JSK)
Violas- WV, (JSK)
Celli- PPP
Guitar- WO

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian
Clarinets- Meaghan
Oboes- Rojo
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Hot townPhilly, bassClef

Percussion:
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
Jules141- triangle
maestro267
wicked one (Mahler 6 hammer reservation)

Piano: Jan, (JSK), Rasa

First conductor:
Aramis

Substitute conductor for when First is too lazy:
Rasa

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge, Jules141

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who turns instruments off: <vacant>

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


----------



## clavichorder

Don't forget the clavichord section!


----------



## ascension

Tuba. Wahoo!


----------



## GraemeG

Put me down for violin.
GG


----------



## Klavierspieler

I can make scraping noises on my 'cello.

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:

Strings:
Violins- Air, GraemeG, (JSK)
Violas- WV, (JSK)
Celli- PPP, Klavierspieler
Guitar- WO

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian
Clarinets- Meaghan
Oboes- Rojo
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Hot townPhilly, bassClef
Tuba - ascension

Percussion:
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
Jules141- triangle
maestro267
wicked one (Mahler 6 hammer reservation)

Keyboard: 
Piano - Jan, (JSK), Rasa, Klavierspieler
Clavichord - clavichorder

First conductor:
Aramis

Substitute conductor for when First is too lazy:
Rasa

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge, Jules141

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who turns instruments off: <vacant>

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


----------



## Ravellian

If you already have keyboardists, I can play the bells or xylophone.  I've done that in band a couple times.


----------



## hawk

Hey!! I wanna be in the wind section. I play a mean didgeridoo....

I also build flutes and play them. Got a couple of 180+ year old baroque and early classical flutes, suling, Hawaiian nose flute, a few African flutes and a bunch more windy noise makers. (entice entice) Shofar anyone???


----------



## science

I can blow a trombone as well... but, um, it's been a few years. Just keep me on the payroll in case we do Mahler's 8th.


----------



## Klavierspieler

My dad, hereby dubbed Posaunespieler, plays trombone.

I can make scraping noises on my 'cello.

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:

Strings:
Violins- Air, GraemeG, (JSK)
Violas- WV, (JSK)
Celli- PPP, Klavierspieler
Guitar- WO

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian, hawk
Clarinets- Meaghan
Oboes- Rojo
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Hot townPhilly, bassClef, science, Posaunespieler
Tuba - ascension

Percussion:
Ravellian - Bells and/or xylophone
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
Jules141- triangle
maestro267
wicked one (Mahler 6 hammer reservation)

Keyboard:
Piano - Jan, (JSK), Rasa, Klavierspieler
Clavichord - clavichorder

First conductor:
Aramis

Substitute conductor for when First is too lazy:
Rasa

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge, Jules141

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who turns instruments off: <vacant>

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


----------



## Aksel

I play trombone as well! We are now six. Rejoice!
We can now play this!


----------



## An Die Freude

I can air-conduct an amazing variety of pieces 

I'll be the one who picks the pieces for concerts?


----------



## Guest

I used to play the saxophone (alto and baritone), so if Ravel's Bolero is on the schedule, count me in!


----------



## Couchie

Another pianist here.  I can fill in whatever instruments are missing on synthesizer!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yay you guys resurrected this thread! I was wondering if it was ever going to come up in discussion again.

Looks like we need more strings! Calling all violinists, violists, cellists, and bassists on TalkClassical!


----------



## kv466

Wow, I'd never seen this thread!

It would be an honor to play with some of ya'll...I volunteer for double-bass, cello or timpani.


----------



## science

With so many trombones and so few strings, I say we transpose some of their parts for ourselves to help carry the load. 

Coming soon: Bach's Double Trombone Concerto, BWV 1060f.


----------



## An Die Freude

I'll add my self in 

TalkClassical Symphony Orchestra:

Strings:
Violins- Air, GraemeG, (JSK)
Violas- WV, (JSK)
Celli- PPP, Klavierspieler
Guitar- WO

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian, hawk
Clarinets- Meaghan
Oboes- Rojo
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Hot townPhilly, bassClef, science, Posaunespieler
Tuba - ascension

Percussion:
Ravellian - Bells and/or xylophone
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
Jules141- triangle
maestro267
wicked one (Mahler 6 hammer reservation)

Keyboard:
Piano - Jan, (JSK), Rasa, Klavierspieler
Clavichord - clavichorder

First conductor:
Aramis

Substitute conductor for when First is too lazy:
Rasa

Conductor for when first and substitute conductors are found mysteriously dead in a back alley:
An Die Freude

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge, Jules141

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who picks pieces for concerts:
An Die Freude

Guy who turns instruments off: <vacant>

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini

How about an Italian night?

Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien
Bach - Italian Concerto
***
Mendelssohn - Symphony #4 in A major, "Italian"


----------



## Chrythes

I can be the triangle guy!


----------



## Igneous01

I can play violin I HOPE YOU GUYS ARE HAPPY NOW


----------



## Dodecaplex

I can play every single instrument.

given that i only have to play 4'33"


----------



## Vaneyes

I have wind.


----------



## violadude

Dodecaplex said:


> I can play every single instrument.
> 
> given that i only have to play 4'33"


wow..........


----------



## violadude

Why isn't anyone putting me on viola??


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I have often thought about this as well. I have heard a group of people posting choral videos. Maybe about 20 or 30 each with their own part. (soprano, alto, base, tenor) Then they put them together and they actually got on the news for it! So why can't we do it with instruments?


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I can't do anything too complicated but I guess I will join the violin section depending on what pieces we do. I also play 1st chair kazoo.

Strings:
Violins- Air, GraemeG, (JSK), TrazomGangflow
Violas- WV, (JSK), violadude
Celli- PPP, Klavierspieler
Guitar- WO

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian, hawk
Clarinets- Meaghan
Oboes- Rojo
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Hot townPhilly, bassClef, science, Posaunespieler
Tuba - ascension
Kazoo- TrazomGangflow

Percussion:
Ravellian - Bells and/or xylophone
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
Jules141- triangle
maestro267
wicked one (Mahler 6 hammer reservation)

Keyboard:
Piano - Jan, (JSK), Rasa, Klavierspieler
Clavichord - clavichorder

First conductor:
Aramis

Substitute conductor for when First is too lazy:
Rasa

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge, Jules141

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who turns instruments off: <vacant>

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


----------



## kv466

violadude said:


> Why isn't anyone putting me on viola??


Seriously! I guess I'm on reserves as well even though i offered to play 1 of 3 instruments.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

violadude said:


> Why isn't anyone putting me on viola??


No need to fret. You're on the list now.


----------



## Shostakovichiana

Hmmm.. Looks like both the flute and piano is well represented here.
May I then be an eager and engaged spectator? 
I _promise _ not to clap between movements, and I swear that I will be a good listener and certainly _not_ cleanse my throat imposingly in between movements..


----------



## Klavierspieler

kv466 said:


> Seriously! I guess I'm on reserves as well even though i offered to play 1 of 3 instruments.


Okay, okay...

Strings:
Violins- Air, GraemeG, (JSK), TrazomGangflow
Violas- WV, (JSK), violadude
Celli- PPP, Klavierspieler, kv466
Contrabass - kv466
Guitar- WO,

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian, hawk
Clarinets- Meaghan
Oboes- Rojo
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Hot townPhilly, bassClef, science, Posaunespieler
Tuba - ascension
Kazoo- TrazomGangflow

Percussion:
kv466 - Timpani
Ravellian - Bells and/or xylophone
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
Jules141- triangle
maestro267
wicked one (Mahler 6 hammer reservation)

Keyboard:
Piano - Jan, (JSK), Rasa, Klavierspieler
Clavichord - clavichorder

First conductor:
Aramis

Substitute conductor for when First is too lazy:
Rasa

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge, Jules141

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who turns instruments off: <vacant>

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


----------



## Dodecaplex

Shostakovichiana said:


> Hmmm.. Looks like both the flute and piano is well represented here.
> May I then be an eager and engaged spectator?
> I _promise _ not to clap between movements, and I swear that I will be a good listener and certainly _not_ cleanse my throat imposingly in between movements..


You could be the girl that turns off the instruments .


----------



## Trout

I shall play the bass clarinet.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^ I liked scrolling down the page wondering where the end of that instrument was, and then _Hah!_


----------



## An Die Freude

I've been taken off the list!


----------



## Aksel

Didn't I already state a few pages back that I also play the trombone? We should play some trombone sextets now.

Strings:
Violins- Air, GraemeG, (JSK), TrazomGangflow
Violas- WV, (JSK), violadude
Celli- PPP, Klavierspieler, kv466
Contrabass - kv466
Guitar- WO,

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian, hawk
Clarinets- Meaghan
Oboes- Rojo
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- *Aksel*, Hot townPhilly, bassClef, science, Posaunespieler
Tuba - ascension
Kazoo- TrazomGangflow

Percussion:
kv466 - Timpani
Ravellian - Bells and/or xylophone
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
Jules141- triangle
maestro267
wicked one (Mahler 6 hammer reservation)

Keyboard:
Piano - Jan, (JSK), Rasa, Klavierspieler
Clavichord - clavichorder

First conductor:
Aramis

Substitute conductor for when First is too lazy:
Rasa

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge, Jules141

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who turns instruments off: <vacant>

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


----------



## kv466

^^

This guy's good! I hired him for my wedding one except it never happened,...ah, well...long short story...good to see you, Aksel.


----------



## An Die Freude

I'll add myself back in :L

Strings:
Violins- Air, GraemeG, (JSK), TrazomGangflow
Violas- WV, (JSK), violadude
Celli- PPP, Klavierspieler, kv466
Contrabass - kv466
Guitar- WO,

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian, hawk
Clarinets- Meaghan
Oboes- Rojo
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Aksel, Hot townPhilly, bassClef, science, Posaunespieler
Tuba - ascension
Kazoo- TrazomGangflow

Percussion:
kv466 - Timpani
Ravellian - Bells and/or xylophone
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
Jules141- triangle
maestro267
wicked one (Mahler 6 hammer reservation)

Keyboard:
Piano - Jan, (JSK), Rasa, Klavierspieler
Clavichord - clavichorder

First conductor:
Aramis

Substitute conductors for when First is too lazy:
Rasa, An Die Freude

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge, Jules141

Guy who picks pieces for concerts:
An Die Freude

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who turns instruments off: <vacant>

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


----------



## Aksel

kv466 said:


> ^^
> 
> This guy's good! I hired him for my wedding one except it never happened,...ah, well...long short story...good to see you, Aksel.


We should play the Elgar trombone/bass duet sometime!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

We look like a pretty nice chamber orchestra by now, still a little thin on strings.


----------



## Couchie

Strings:
Violins- Air, GraemeG, (JSK), TrazomGangflow
Violas- WV, (JSK), violadude
Celli- PPP, Klavierspieler, kv466
Contrabass - kv466
Guitar- WO,

Winds:
Flutes- Huilunsoittaja, trillian, hawk
Clarinets- Meaghan
Oboes- Rojo
Horns- Superhorn
Trombones- Aksel, Hot townPhilly, bassClef, science, Posaunespieler
Tuba - ascension
Kazoo- TrazomGangflow
Wagner Tuba - Couchie

Percussion:
kv466 - Timpani
Ravellian - Bells and/or xylophone
Andre
Argus- cowbell?
Jules141- triangle
maestro267
wicked one (Mahler 6 hammer reservation)

Keyboard:
Piano - Jan, (JSK), Rasa, Klavierspieler
Clavichord - clavichorder

First conductor:
Aramis

Substitute conductors for when First is too lazy:
Rasa, An Die Freude

2nd Avant-Garde Reinforcements:
Serge, Jules141

Guy who picks pieces for concerts:
An Die Freude

Program Notes: Andre

Guy who turns instruments off: <vacant>

Tour Management: Nicola

Vulgar Critic: Boccherini


----------



## maestro267

If we're taking on individual instruments in the percussion section, I'd like to tackle the tam-tam, if that's OK.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

But did they put out an album we can get hold of :angel:


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But did they put out an album we can get hold of :angel:


Nein. Half the symphony got banned. You'll have to settle for 4'33" from the TC Symphony. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> Nein. Half the symphony got banned. You'll have to settle for 4'33" from the TC Symphony. :lol:


What, Banned on the Bandstand that would be embarrassing


----------



## Capeditiea

:3 *nods, i could make a symphonia off of this.


----------



## TennysonsHarp

I'll gladly sign up as clarinet or bass clarinet.


----------

